# Deleted items off HD-DVR



## mastrauckas (Oct 3, 2008)

My son deleted one of my games off the DVR before I had a chance to capture it and was wondering can you recover deleted items? I know it's a long shot but I figure I'd find out for sure.


----------



## ttodd1 (Oct 28, 2007)

no


----------



## mastrauckas (Oct 3, 2008)

ttodd1 said:


> no


That is what I thought. Thanks anyhow.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I accidentally deleted an entire folder once, with no way to recover I am much more careful now.


----------



## mastrauckas (Oct 3, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I accidentally deleted an entire folder once, with no way to recover I am much more careful now.


It would be nice if Direct TV at some point had some type of file recovery system. At least files that haven't been overwritten.

Or maybe even having the ability to make it where some files can't be deleted without an extra step.

Anyway, thanks for everyones help.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Seems like the old HR10-250s could do that. 

Don't suppose there are too many of those left in the world.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Funny how I have things pop up from time to time that I had deleted. A few weeks ago I had a Phillies/Nats game reappear. This has happened with several sports contests over the years. Strange.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

gov said:


> Seems like the old HR10-250s could do that.
> 
> Don't suppose there are too many of those left in the world.


Since there is a dwindling about of programming that they can access, I dough it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mastrauckas said:


> My son deleted one of my games off the DVR before I had a chance to capture it and was wondering can you recover deleted items? I know it's a long shot but I figure I'd find out for sure.


What model DVR are you discussing? The old TIVOs had an option you could recover deleted shows. Not sure if the new TIVO has that ability.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

trh said:


> What model DVR are you discussing? The old TIVOs had an option you could recover deleted shows. Not sure if the new TIVO has that ability.


I think we're generally talking Directv DVRs here.

It's really too bad they don't have a limited time trash can system (that will auto dump deleted items that are, say one week old). As one poster mentioned (and I've done that with great pain), deleting an entire folder is all too easy and can represent a long term compilation that means a lot. A folder can look like a single show and is fairly easy to mistake when deleting.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

We have asked for a Trash Bucket in the past in our DBSTALK WishList where we could Retrieve Deleted Recordings but Directv has ignored our wants and needs in this regard. :nono2:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mastrauckas said:


> My son deleted one of my games off the DVR before I had a chance to capture it and was wondering can you recover deleted items? I know it's a long shot but I figure I'd find out for sure.


dish recently improved DVR usability and added "Deleted Events" folder; now you can recover accidentally deleted show; perhaps it's time for DTV to catch up?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> dish recently improved DVR usability and added "Deleted Events" folder; now you can recover accidentally deleted show; perhaps it's time for DTV to catch up?


Well, I am going to switch to Dish!!! :lol:

I have been wanting this Feature since I accidentally Deleted a Folder because of the Lagging Response Time of my HR23-700. :nono2:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

gov said:


> Seems like the old HR10-250s could do that.
> 
> Don't suppose there are too many of those left in the world.


FiOS DVR's have an undelete function. There's a list of many deleted shows that I supposedly can recover but I suspect some of the older ones may not work. It did work for an accidentally deleted show that I recovered immediately.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

gov said:


> Seems like the old HR10-250s could do that.
> 
> Don't suppose there are too many of those left in the world.


The Old HR10-250s Could Not Undelete a Recording that had been Deleted!!! :nono2:

I have asked for that Option for years and years but it just falls on Deaf Ears.

I have 2 of them in my Closet in Perfect Condition if anyone is interested!!! :lol:


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

They did add that feature to the 250s with the last software upgrade but it was after most people had already stopped using them. I kept one around for a while just for SD programs and really liked being able to undelete. It kept a folder for all of the deleted programs that could fit on whatever amount of free disk space that was available and the oldest one would drop off as space was needed for new recordings. It wasn't just to correct mistakes, sometimes I would change my mind about watching something, or want to go back and check something in the program.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

trh said:


> What model DVR are you discussing? The old TIVOs had an option you could recover deleted shows. Not sure if the new TIVO has that ability.


The THR22 has a "deleted items" slot on the "now playing" list that will allow you to restore deleted programs. One of the few advantages


----------



## acer (Dec 13, 2012)

You would think if DVR's from other companies have a delete items folder to undelete shows, DirecTV would too as they claim they have the greatest equipment out of any other provider. But then again this is a company that can't figure out how to make hd dvrs that can pick up wireless internet without the assistance of a add on kit....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

acer said:


> You would think if DVR's from other companies have a delete items folder to undelete shows, DirecTV would too as they claim they have the greatest equipment out of any other provider. But then again this is a company that can't figure out how to make hd dvrs that can pick up wireless internet without the assistance of a add on kit....


The HR44 has Wireless Capabilities built in.

They probably think that only a very very small population would use it so it is on the back burner as far as Priorities are concerned.

But when Dish or some other competitor comes out with something Directv normally follows suit as they all keep an eye on the Competition so perhaps we will get it one day.


----------

